# Preamp Vs Line driver (noob here)



## hagar_viking (Oct 24, 2020)

Hi,
I recently put a small Bluetooth receiver module (chip) in my old Sony MHC-RV5 music system. Turns out that the volume level of the bluetooth is lower compared to CD/Radio options. I was looking at some youtube videos and one guy had used a PAC Line Driver to boost the signal of the bluetooth receiver to make the volume to be on par with the CD/Radio options.

Is a Line driver and a Pre-amp the same or are they different in their functions? Would appreciate any help.

Not an audiophile. Just need the flexibility of listening to some music on my old system over bluetooth (via streaming services like YT Music, Spotify etc).

Bluetooth module used - US $1.25 11% OFF|MH MX8 M18 M28 M38 MP3 Decoder Board Bluetooth 4.2 5.0 Audio Modul Verlustfreie Stereo DIY Refit Lautsprecher Hohe Fidelity HIFI|Integrated Circuits| - AliExpress

Line Driver (Thinking of buying this) - US $7.19 34% OFF|New Black Rca Input/Output Adjustable Pac Turbo 1 Line Driver Signal Amplifier Booster Adapter for Car Boat|Switch Control Signal Sensor| - AliExpress

Preamp (this or something similar) - US $7.2 20% OFF|NE5532 HIFI Preamp Preamplifier Board 2 Channel 4 Tune Types OP AMP Volume Tone EQ Control Board Module Mayitr|Amplifier| - AliExpress

Lost between the Line Driver and Preamp. I assume they do the same thing but would appreciate any feedback on this.

Most really good bluetooth receivers (like the Bluedento) are not readily available in India. so looking at getting some parts/modules and soldering them into my music system

Thanks,
Pradhyumna


----------

